
Video: Semi Truck + Overpass = Snowpocalypse on the Interstate - hoag
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/02/09/video-semi-truck-overpass-snowpocalypse-on-the-interstate/
======
hoag
I know this is hardly "intellectually stimulating," but it was just too cool a
demonstration of physics to not post. Come on, it's at least entertaining for
a midnight link, no? :)

